# Enco 92030 Lathe Help



## COPE 19 (Feb 4, 2016)

Does any one have a manual on this or know how to align the headstock on an antique Enco 92030 lathe.  I think I know the basics of it but not exactly sure. From my research it seems that is how I will have to align the headstock with the bed. It is an oldie but hopefully some of you guys have had one of these before or know how to do this. Thanks


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 4, 2016)

did you remove the headstock from the bed? or was the headstock removed from the bed?
it's your machine, and you are free to do as you wish...but,
i would recommend leaving the headstock in it's original position, unless there is a compelling reason for moving it.

if you'd like to check and test the alignment of the headstock to the ways, you'll need a substantial piece of aluminum or machinable steel.
the larger the diameter the better, within reason.
you'll need about 10" length, but you can make it shorter or longer.
chuck it up, and indicate it's circumference so that you can have a baseline as to it's concentricity.  
take a light cut (.001" or .002"deep) for an inch or so at the distal end of the rod. zero your dial. make a relief cut at 1" from the end .010" deep
advance the carriage to midpoint or a closer distance to the headstock and repeat, taking a light cut. make a relief cuts  1" or so apart for checking dimension nearer the headstock .
now that you have a prepared test bar, repeat the cut on both sites, taking a .002" cut and compare the diameter of both sites after the cuts
if the distal end is greatly smaller in diameter than the end closer to the headstock, the headstock may be out of alignment or the bed may have twist.
another possibility would be wear in the ways. all things above should be considered if the differences in diameter are large.


----------



## COPE 19 (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks for the input, I have the test bars needed and have checked. All is good. Not gonna move it, just wanted to know how from someone that has or does own one of these models. Its very old and I bought it used and don't have a manual for it. Hopefully someone still has a manual or remembers this part of their checking or set-up having to adjust it.   Thanks again.


----------



## Steve Shannon (Feb 5, 2016)

When you get the ability, post some pictures please. It may be that your lathe is a clone of something someone else has. On my 1987 13x36 Jet lathe I loosen four socket head cap screws (SHCS), two on the left that come up through the bed into the headstock casting and two on the right that go down through a flange on the casting into the bed. Then I can tighten or loosen two hex-head bolts on the back to slide the headstock. As Ulma Doctor said, moving a headstock should be a last resort. I actually have mine removed because one of the socket head cap screws had been broken by a previous owner and I had to remove it. Also I want to re-paint it.


 Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 5, 2016)

here's a link to an Enco 9x20 manual PDF, i hope it helps out
http://www.use-enco.com/Machinery/110-0820.pdf


----------



## COPE 19 (Feb 5, 2016)

10-4, thanks to all.  Steve, that sounds exactly like what I have. I will get some pics this weekend.  Also Ulma Doctor, I will check out that one and see if I can understand how it works.


----------



## fixit (Feb 5, 2016)

try this link or go to YAHOO GROUPS 9X20 LATHE GROUP then  FILES then REBUILD MANUAL

https://xa.yimg.com/df/9x20Lathe/Re...KrjvZmquO5fXWRo5VQRGbgN_rlTsRdv&type=download

Fixit


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 5, 2016)

The head stock is like all 9X20 lathes. It is located by dowel pins to the bed.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Steve Shannon (Feb 5, 2016)

I don't believe the 92030 lathe is a 9 x 20.  It's a 10 x 36, possibly Taiwanese, and looks much more similar to the older Jet lathes. Here's a picture from eBay.




 Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 5, 2016)

That is not a 9X20 by any means. 920's have change gears for threading.

 "Billy G"


----------



## COPE 19 (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks Steve, over the weekend I looked on line at a Jet 12 x 36 and my Enco is pretty close. It has the 4 Screws to attach, 2 under the chuck spindle side  and 2 under the other end of the spindle under the gear cover. Then  2 others  at the motor side for adjusting in or out. Your recommendations were spot on. This forum with all the experts on hand has really helped me out a lot.


----------

